# Tubescreamer plug-in?



## Mattayus (Jun 11, 2009)

Is there a Tubescreamer VST out there? I don't want to have to run Podfarm just for the TS!


----------



## Plankis (Jun 11, 2009)

There's a free one called tubescreamers secret or something like that. Google that and you'll probably find it.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice one  Any good?


----------



## Plankis (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know really, haven't tried it thouroghly myself but plenty over at other forums use it alot.

here's the link btw: http://www.bteaudio.com/software/TSS/TSS.html


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice one, cheers mate


----------



## moshwitz (Jun 11, 2009)

YES,,,TSS works great

And If you like the amp sim thing give this one a go,,its a goooooood one, 
8505 Lead Guitar Amp ?(Nick Crow Lab)?

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 11, 2009)

Way ahead of you dude! Been using that and the SoloC for a few weeks now, love'em 

Which is why I want the TS plug in! Cos right now I'm running podfarm just for the TS, which is a HUGE CPU raper just for a bloody TS! I just hope this can do it as well as the podfarm TS can so i dont have to use it anymore!


----------



## Leec (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought it was shit. The Pod's is better. I just bought a TS9 from someone in the States in the end. Cost me like 40 quid in all.


----------



## Mokafix (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to point out the release of Cream Tube VST :



There are not so many single TS plugins, so I thought it would interest some people here.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 1, 2010)

i will check that one out. Anyone know of a Rat VST?


----------



## Frozmoh (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok guys im gonna give u a hint.
AE's New Nebula Thread - Ultimate Metal Forum

Check that one out. TSS-nick crowes(i prefer lepou456)-nebula2
No post process. Sweet and easy!!!!!

//F


----------

